# where r the bagged passat's b5/ b5.5



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

im doing a build so i wanna see some set ups wagons too.. :beer:


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Redoing the trunk tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

whats ur set up.


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Universal air aero sport bag over fronts and aero sport rear bags. Its a simple manual setup as well...


----------

